# HELP! Urgent vb/w7 question



## redwings0921 (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a computer programming midterm due tommorow and i just tried to install visual basic and its giving me some error. I think it may be b.c im running windows 7... anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Duxx (Jan 22, 2009)

Well... I guess i could try and download it on windows 7 and check? hah brb!


----------



## redwings0921 (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks a bunch dude


----------



## Duxx (Jan 22, 2009)

Well I downloaded and it loaded without any problems.  Are you trying 32 or 64 bit? W7?


----------



## redwings0921 (Jan 22, 2009)

32 bit
maybe ill try a restart... der der der i feel like an idiot that i havnt tried that yet


----------



## Duxx (Jan 22, 2009)

Hmmm, im using 64 bit... hope the restart cures it!


----------



## redwings0921 (Jan 22, 2009)

ironically i did 32 bit b.c i was afraid of compatability issues lol... gunna install silverlight and try again b.c the restart didnt work


----------



## Duxx (Jan 22, 2009)

redwings0921 said:


> ironically i did 32 bit b.c i was afraid of compatability issues lol... gunna install silverlight and try again b.c the restart didnt work



lol oh man, sorry to hear :/


----------



## redwings0921 (Jan 22, 2009)

of course... silverlight doesnt work either...thanks for your help though


----------



## Duxx (Jan 22, 2009)

Do you have another OS on your ocmp or using your main as W7?


----------



## redwings0921 (Jan 22, 2009)

main is w7=( ill use my rents computer


----------



## spy2520 (Jan 22, 2009)

i have w7 64 bit and i run visual studio 2008 with no issues.


----------



## iStink (Feb 26, 2009)

who woulda thunk it? 32 bit causes the issues.  Dang.  Does that mean the apps made with visual studio in w7 64bit are only 64 bit compatible?


----------



## spy2520 (Feb 26, 2009)

nope. i switch off between my desktop (W7 64) and my laptop (Vista 32) and i have no issues. Programs from either computer can be read on both.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh, this reminds me, need to install VB for College too. And im using W7... so... finger cross.

Have you tried this version? I take it your a student.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 26, 2009)

iStink said:


> who woulda thunk it? 32 bit causes the issues.  Dang.  Does that mean the apps made with visual studio in w7 64bit are only 64 bit compatible?


C#/VB have four compile modes (platforms):

IA64 = For Intel Itanium processors only running Windows for Itanium-based systems.
x64 = For AMD64 and EM64T processors running Windows x64.
x86 = For all flavors of 32-bit x86 of Windows.
Neutral = The binary will run natively on whatever platform it is running on.

Neutral is ideal but if you reference any binary files that are forced to a specific platform (like x86), your application must also be the same platform otherwise it will error.

Note that platform also changes other behaviors like interfacing with the computer registry (x86 on x64 transparently goes to Wow6432Node while x64 on x64 doesn't).


----------

